# Miracle Detail present a wrecked 2004 Mercedes SL55 AMG corrected with Rupes Bigfoot!



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi All,

A pretty wrecked 2004 Mercedes SL55 AMG came in for a 3 day detail, paintwork was pretty trashed and some marks couldn't be removed as too deep and not enough paint to play with! Just 100 microns on average across the car.

All corrected using Rupes Bigfoot LHR21, LHR15 and LHR75, with Rupes green pad with Zephir compound and then yellow pad with Rupes Keramik compound. Windows polished with Bigfoot and Green pad and Zephir, all paintwork and glass IPA'd, Gtechniq Exo coating applied to door shuts and paintwork, Gtechniq G1 glass coating on windows. Interior deep cleaned, all steam cleaned and wet vac'd and leather conditioned, tyres and rubber sills dressed, interior glass and mirrors cleaned and wiped down with 100% alcohol.

HD video:























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Man, you do get some messes come in, don't you ..

Great work as always :thumb:..


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow, great work, what a transformation!


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

No axle stands. Not for me.

Excellent work though as always


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow, that has had a hard life!

Excellent turnaround as expected:thumb:

Lovely colour for it too


----------



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

Stunning work, stunning car but why oh why has the owner ruined and i mean ruined it with a chrome halfrauds 'GCC' on the back :wall:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

What a turnaround great work what products did you use for the wash process ?


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

great work as usuall.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

great work


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Superb! :thumb:


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Great transformation, looks good in that colour, most on the road are either silver or black.


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

Stunning work as always


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

top job again Paul :thumb:


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice work Mate. 

Callum


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A great turnaround and superb finish :thumb:


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

great work :thumb:


----------



## KeithOPC (Dec 22, 2012)

Great turnaround great work as always. :thumb:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Thats unlike you paul to have a pad straight on the floor, lol
Nice turn round. Why have you changed the flooring??


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great job Paul!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work Paul


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Fantastic Work Paul, What speed settings on the Rupes do you use for the cutting process and the finishing process. I just got one and it would be a great help before I start to experiment with it.

Do you do a Zenith technique with it also?

Thanks


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice looking correction work, I like that you show it clearly under good lighting - doesn't hide anything


----------



## johnnykimble (Jan 14, 2013)

great finish and car, what camera do you use ? please tell ;-)


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Adrian Convery said:


> Fantastic Work Paul, What speed settings on the Rupes do you use for the cutting process and the finishing process. I just got one and it would be a great help before I start to experiment with it.
> 
> Do you do a Zenith technique with it also?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Adrian, What car do you have and colour please?

On the green pad and with Zephir I have been using speed 4-6 depending on paint type.

With the Keramik on a yellow pad I have been using speed 3-4.

And with Diamond gloss and a white Rupes pad Ive been using speed 2-4, again depending on the paintwork and type.

No need to use the Zenith technique. Ive actually never used the method, theory using a rotary, so definitely not needed on the Rupes Bigfoot. And remember that you need NO pressure on the machine, watch the Rupes videos for more information below.


























Let me know if you have anymore questions regarding the Rupes Bigfoot system as Ive done over a 100 cars now with the whole range, pads products and machines.

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

No that's a great help Paul thanks very much for taking the time to write that. Ill experiment about with it as I will be using it on different paint types! 

Thanks


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Adrian Convery said:


> No that's a great help Paul thanks very much for taking the time to write that. Ill experiment about with it as I will be using it on different paint types!
> 
> Thanks


Let us know how you get on Adrian. If you need any more advice just sent me an email.

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## pushtiulk (Aug 9, 2008)

hi paul,

congrats for this amazing job. can you let me know what car jack do you use to lift the car?

thanks


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

pushtiulk said:


> hi paul,
> 
> congrats for this amazing job. can you let me know what car jack do you use to lift the car?
> 
> thanks


Blue point trolleys jacks from the Snap on man! :thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

wow that was in a bad way!!! Great job.



Chris


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

this has come up great


----------



## Jas16 (Jan 9, 2013)

super work, well done


----------



## theintelligent1 (Apr 6, 2013)

bit of a necro bump

have the exact same car and :argie: stunning work!

One question though how did you get the tail pipes shiny again?........have tried everything on mine and still has a nice carbon coating........


----------



## irvine (Apr 4, 2012)

Cracking job, one of the best turnarounds I've seen. Can't understand people with cars like that and don't take care of them!


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## Al Fresco (Mar 29, 2008)

Fabulous work - as always, but having had two catastrophic collapses of trolley jacks over the last 20 years, it's axle stands all the way for me.


----------

